# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  چگونه بعد از دانلود نسخه پشتیبان دیتابیس یک سایت می توان با آن کار کرد؟

## mastermehdi1

سلام دوستان
من چند مدت پیش یه سایت برا خودم ساختم
امروز خواستم یه سری اصلاحات روش انجام بدم ولی چون سورس دیتابیسش رو از دست دادم مجبور شدم از دیتابیس سایتم backup بگیرم و دانلودش کنم و در نهایت در sql server کامپیوترم restore کنم
ولی یه مشکل برام پیش اومد اونم اینه که schemaی تمام tableها و procedureها از dbo به master تغییر پیدا کرده و حالا سایتم رو که اجرا میکنم پیغام خطایی می دخ با این عنوان که فلان procedure وجود ندارد، درصورتی که هست
مثلا چون پروسیجر dbo.selectAllUsers به master.selectAllUsers تغییر پیدا کرده اونو نمی تونه بشناسه که اگر در سورس کد سایتم هنگام فراخوانی به جای selectAllUsers بنویسم master.selectAllUsers برنامه اجرا میشه!
لطفا نگید تمام سورس کد سایتم رو تغییر بدم که بسی جدول و پروسیجر با کلی دستور فراخوانی داره که یک سالی طول میکشه

کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## reza_rad

http://weblogs.asp.net/steveschofiel...rver-2005.aspx

----------

